# Rage broadheads not for me!!!!



## z71mathewsman (Nov 2, 2007)

I shot a pretty decent 8 pointer this morning @ 32 yards quartering away from me.I put the arrow right behind the rib cage with only 7 inches of penetration.We tracked the deer for 250 yards and found just little specks of blood on the trail he took up following back to his bedding area.I found my arrow laying on the trail,,,then no blood at all.Look folks,,,,,,356 grains Gold Tip shot @ 32 yards,,chronoed @ 285fps. But I'm only shooting 60lbs.If I can't get no more penetration than this from this broadhead,my fixed blade head is going back on.Sorry guys for a BAD RAGE REPORT!!!!  They are for sale,,,,$10 a piece come and get them.I have 7 of them.


----------



## Arrow3 (Nov 2, 2007)

I have shot 2 with the rage 2 blades this year....One fell in its tracks...The other ran 70 yards with very little blood but the shot wasn't perfect either....I sure wish you would have found him....Are you gonna look anymore?


----------



## DaddyPaul (Nov 2, 2007)

Hate to hear that!  I doubt the deer can survive hit where you describe.  Maybe you can find him tomorrow?  Good luck.  

P.S.  I think I am gonna drop to a 60lb max bow next year but will stick to shooting my Muzzy heads.  My old shoulder is starting to remember all of those fastballs I threw at VSU back in the late 80's!


----------



## Arrow3 (Nov 2, 2007)

DaddyPaul said:


> Hate to hear that!  I doubt the deer can survive hit where you describe.  Maybe you can find him tomorrow?  Good luck.
> 
> P.S.  I think I am gonna drop to a 60lb max bow next year but will stick to shooting my Muzzy heads.  My old shoulder is starting to remember all of those fastballs I threw at VSU back in the late 80's!



Your shoulder and my elbow...


----------



## z71mathewsman (Nov 2, 2007)

*Rage???*

2 blade,,,,I have shot many of deer is this spot with a fixed blade broadhead and it blew right through them.


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 2, 2007)

sounds like a bad shot(shoulder blade). rage heads are awesome. you just had a bad experience.


----------



## killitgrillit (Nov 2, 2007)

*rage, yea right*

yep, sounds like a bad shot to me also.
 Just look at how a rage works, there's no way it can fail.
 If you hit the deer as soon as it started to enter it had to open, there's nothing that could physically hold the blade back from opening, as soon as any foward pressure on the blades is met they open reward, and all the force's acting on the broadhead should do nothing but force  the blade's in the open position.
 Sounds like a bad shot to me and someone is just looking to blame it on somthing else and the broadhead is the first thing to come to mind.


----------



## 257 roberts (Nov 2, 2007)

buckbacks said:


> sounds like a bad shot(shoulder blade). rage heads are awesome. you just had a bad experience.



+1


----------



## killitgrillit (Nov 2, 2007)

z71mathewsman said:


> I shot a pretty decent 8 pointer this morning @ 32 yards quartering away from me.I put the arrow right behind the rib cage with only 7 inches of penetration.We tracked the deer for 250 yards and found just little specks of blood on the trail he took up following back to his bedding area.I found my arrow laying on the trail,,,then no blood at all.Look folks,,,,,,356 grains Gold Tip shot @ 32 yards,,chronoed @ 285fps. But I'm only shooting 60lbs.If I can't get no more penetration than this from this broadhead,my fixed blade head is going back on.Sorry guys for a BAD RAGE REPORT!!!!  They are for sale,,,,$10 a piece come and get them.I have 7 of them.



By the way, you might want to  shoot a heavier arrow and forget about speed, with a heavier arrow you will have more kinetic energy.
 You say your gonna go away from the rage and back to your fixed blade, now correct me if I'am wrong but aren't both broadheads cut on contact?????
 Just need a little help here understanding how a fixed blade is gonna help ya?????????????


----------



## Jedd76 (Nov 2, 2007)

I had the same thing happen at 40 yards but i hit the shoulder and the arrow just stopped. but other than that they are great.  Shot a doe and she only ran 30 yds and fell.


----------



## alligood729 (Nov 2, 2007)

The two I shot with the 3 blade Rage, at 22 and 25 yds, both slightly quartering away, blew thru both, one thru the knuckle at the off shoulder, and the other directly thru the middle of the shoulder on the off side. X Force at 64lbs, and 315 grain arrow at 315fps. I don't know much about kinetic energy from my setup, but I got a little bone on the way out of both, just blew them away!! Neither ran farther than 30yds. Don't give just from one bad experience, it could have happened with any blade. Hang in there!!


----------



## Bone Collector (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm sticking with my Spitfires. The doe I shot was hit in the spine at 30 yards and I got full penetration. Only my vanes stopped the arrow at the exit hole. The blades didn't break or bend either.

BC


----------



## z71mathewsman (Nov 3, 2007)

*Rage???*

I checked the formula on kinetic energy and I came up with 61 lbs. If you think you get as much penetration with a expandable as you do with a fixed,,,,think again! I learned the hard way this year.I had to try the RAGE hype,,,not taking anymore chances wounding deer. Good Luck guys on your RAGE experiences.


----------



## formula1 (Nov 3, 2007)

*RE: Rage*

Randy,

With a Slick Trick and a BowTech, you wouldn't have had this problem. Now quit making that Mathews look bad.

Seriously, I'm sorry you lost one, but fixed blades are the ticket.  Guaranteed to be open on impact everytime and penetration will always be better.


----------



## z71mathewsman (Nov 3, 2007)

*Hey Eddie ???*

You ready for Illinois? You better be,,,because it's PRIMETIME!!!!!


----------



## formula1 (Nov 3, 2007)

*RE: Illinois*

I was born ready!!! I can hardly stand it!  It looks like we are going to hit it pretty close to dead-on prime time rut.  I am extremely confident that if the man comes in range, he's coming back to GA with me!  That's all I can say for sure!

I'm planning to send you some pics soon!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Nov 3, 2007)

z71mathewsman said:


> You ready for Illinois? You better be,,,because it's PRIMETIME!!!!!



lol I hear primetime will wait on me...leaving on the 14th


----------



## kevincox (Nov 3, 2007)

Jim Thompson said:


> lol I hear primetime will wait on me...leaving on the 14th



Im heading out in the morning. Be ready for some pics next week!


----------



## SE.GAcoondawg (Nov 4, 2007)

Zman I have had the same experience with the rage 2 blade.  I got 5 min of video on the buck, including the shot and him running off with my arrow hanging out of him.  I should have know better to leave the muzzy's they haven't let me down.


----------



## young gunna (Nov 4, 2007)

Sorry Zman I have taken three with them and had no problems but I can tell that the rage doesnt like bone hits. They just dont seem to wanna open hardley! I almost gave em up too until I shot my buck. HOPE U GET HIM!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## z71mathewsman (Nov 4, 2007)

*Rage!!!*

I watch a lot of videos on TV,,,,a lot of guys are shooting expandables.You hardly ever see a complete pass throughs on deer shot with them.


----------



## Arrow3 (Nov 4, 2007)

z71mathewsman said:


> I watch a lot of videos on TV,,,,a lot of guys are shooting expandables.You hardly ever see a complete pass throughs on deer shot with them.



I shoot mechanicals 99% of the time....I have shot 18 deer in the last 5 years with mechanicals.....Of the 18, 3 were not complete pass throughs....One was a high in the shoulder hit and the other two were low in the shoulder...

Look what this hammerhead did yesterday..


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 4, 2007)

I've shot 5 with rage(I still use my muzzy's but haven't shot them at a deer this year)
anyway the only prob I had was with a high shoulder shot I am sure hit Bone.All others were pass  thrus with short recovery. thats mean I did lose one deer.


----------



## Mudfeather (Nov 4, 2007)

I use to shoot the rocket expandables. I went to traditional archery for a few years and have started shooting compounds again. I can tell you heavy arrows are better for penetration. I know folks talk about kinectic energy but momemtum is a far better indcater of an arrows penetration.

I also find SHORTER blood trails with fixed blade heads. I think the arrows can zip though a deer and sometimes they don't realize they have been cut. Have you ever cut yourself with a really sharp knife and not know it???

Mechanicals WOP more...Heads like the Magnus Stinger which I shoot slice more...JMO


----------



## jharrell (Nov 6, 2007)

Stick with the fixed blades. I shoot a G5 Montec and love them. With a fixed blade if you do not find a deer then you cannot blame it on the broadhead. 
Thanks,
Justin


----------



## reylamb (Nov 6, 2007)

Of the last.......close to 30 deer now.....that I have shot and killed with mechanicals all but 3 were not complete passthroughs, 2 in the spine and one logded in the far side shoulder.  Every other one was a complete passthrough.  Sorry, the don't penetrate as well does not hold water with me.  

Where you think the arrow hit and where the arrow actually hit could be 2 entirely different locations.  Unless you find the deer there is no way to say without some uncertainty exactly what happened.


----------



## GT Whitetail (Nov 7, 2007)

I have been using Rocky Mtn Gators for the last 3 years.. They are mechanical 2 blades with a cut on contact head.. I don't get to practice much w/ my bow since I’m at school in the middle of Atl. but these broad heads compensate for my lack of skill. Admittedly, I've hit deer in the shoulders, spine, sternum, and once in the guts.. With a cut on contact head and 2" cutting blades I've had no problem blood trailing them. Check em out.. I have supporting photographs if needed, but this broad head just makes sense. Simple, sleek, and productive.


----------

